# Muscular women: Turn on or turn off?



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Just checked a sports site and they had an article about a muscular women. Now this one was a bodybuilder so the muscles were very big. My question is about any woman that has pretty visible muscles(arms, legs, back, abdomen).


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on the individual, if shes a natural athlete its unlikely I could ever find her too big. If its someone who has abused steroids for a long period of time I'll find it repulsive.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Let's take these as examples.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

4 of the 5 girls I'm most attracted to weight train. Though they aren't nearly as muscular as the examples, or pro bodybuilder women. They aren't huge at all. You can see it in at least their shoulders that there is some definition though. 

God damn they are hot. 

I don't know if that counts.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

Does absolutely nothing for me. But I don't think it's very unusual for people to be attracted to something within their own body type. I couldn't imagine walking hand in hand with a girl who could beat the crap out of me. But what do I know, relaxed muscles might make for a super nice cuddle.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I don't mind a little mass, but those examples are just too much for me.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> Let's take these as examples.


The first is Dana Linn Bailey shes definitely not natural, I doubt the other girl is either. Not quite my cup of tea.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

There's a difference between being a little toned and lifting some weights and being completely ripped like those women. I think women who are in shape can look very attractive but they start to look too masculine if they take it too far in my opinion. If a girl has bigger muscles than me then that's going a bit far.

But if she enjoys it? That's her thing and power to her.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Turn off, I'm not attracted to masculine features. I don't understand why any woman would want to destroy their natural beauty like that. A feminine face with a masculine body does not match, it just looks wrong in my opinion.
_


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

They need a little bit of fat on them. The pictures there are too low body fat imo and shows too many muscles.










is better


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't find bodybuilder sized women attractive like the ones you posted; they are too big and most likely unnatural. I do find women in MMA attractive though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It depends but there's a point beyond which I just don't get it. If her butt doesn't jiggle at all when she walks it's a turn off. If her thighs are chiseled instead of soft she might as well be a dude.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i'm only interested in her bank balance and the car she drives


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't personally care for muscles on women like the examples shown by OP. I have nothing against women that want to do that though. If she is in shape that's fine but I don't find large and/or super cut muscles on a woman attractive.

For example I'm more attracted to a flat, smooth tummy than ripped six pack abs on a woman.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yuk - I think they look revolting.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not attracted to women with big muscles.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only boys are turned off by women with muscles.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aesthetically there is a limit for me. Definition is nice but bulging muscles doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends on how far they take it, keeping their feminine look. Strong is the new sexy, the media has said.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Steiner of Thule said:


> They need a little bit of fat on them. The pictures there are too low body fat imo and shows too many muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well... i still like this style much more to the heavily muscled examples. she is pretty cute  ... she maybe eats lots and cant put on an ounce of weight for all we know ..

I really dotn find the heavily muscles females attractive... it looks weird.

@WillYouStopDave

yeah . a little jiggley butt is always good  even mine can do that a little. haha

anyway... every person has preferences in the body styles they find attractive... so... this must be remembered.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't care about a woman's appearance as long as she has a good heart. I just want her to be happy with how she looks. If she wants muscles, then that's awesome.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

They look just plain nasty.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

ew


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

It depends on how you define muscular. I find Ronda Rousey and Gina Carano very sexy, but female bodybuilders on steroids are a turn off.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

rdrr said:


> Depends on how far they take it, keeping their feminine look. Strong is the new sexy, the media has said.


 The media is still talking about Justin Beebee.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Big turn off.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't mind the slightly defined abs and toned arms, but those huge women who go on competition are an automatic turn off.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I like lean, athletic women, with a bit of muscle definition, but I'm not really into the body building type.

Too soft or too skinny doesn't really appeal to me, men or women.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Steiner of Thule said:


> They need a little bit of fat on them. The pictures there are too low body fat imo and shows too many muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My torso might be a bit skinnier, but my abs are about as defined. I can't consider that muscular. I don't work out, I swim once a week (ideally,) and not even the most strenuous stroke. Her shoulders are more built than mine though.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

AussiePea said:


> Aesthetically there is a limit for me. Definition is nice but bulging muscles doesn't do anything for me.


 Pretty much agree with this ^


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> My torso might be a bit skinnier, but my abs are about as defined. I can't consider that muscular. I don't work out, I swim once a week (ideally,) and not even the most strenuous stroke. Her shoulders are more built than mine though.


I guess you are kind of fortunate in that way then. A lot of people would have to work quite hard- diet and exercise- to get abs that even looked like that. I'm talking about even girls that are naturally thin. They might have a flat/smooth tummy but not abs showing like that.

I wonder if that is just genetics in some people then?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> I guess you are kind of fortunate in that way then. A lot of people would have to work quite hard- diet and exercise- to get abs that even looked like that. I'm talking about even girls that are naturally thin. They might have a flat/smooth tummy but not abs showing like that.
> 
> I wonder if that is just genetics in some people then?


I don't think so, at least that doesn't run in my immediate family. I think it's just how skinny my torso is right now that makes it a bit more obvious. I wouldn't say fortunate, guys prefer curvy girls right? Somehow I've managed to become even less curvier in areas. Almost incentive to not bother with exercising for me 

They're probably a bit less defined too, but seems about the same. I'm not going to stare at them all day comparing though


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

They've never turned me on or off :/


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I like a woman who looks like a woman, not like a man or a ****.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a turn-off in the sense of, _"They live a totally different lifestyle than me and we probably wouldn't be compatible in the long-term."_


----------



## Retrograde Movement (May 31, 2015)

Fit women are very attractive. The ideal body types to me are swimmers, middle distance runners, and volleyball players. The bodybuilding look of zero body fat and steroids is not attractive on men or women. I think it's sad that women are afraid to do any strength work for fear of looking like a body builder. A decent regiment of weights or calisthenics cannot help but enhance beauty.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

As long as they aren't too muscular (because that's a bit too manly I guess) but I think toned woman I can appreciate. Especially the legs. There was this one girl who I saw walking out the gym and her legs were jaw dropping sexy. She'd obviously been working on the legs nicely, best legs I've ever seen.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think so, at least that doesn't run in my immediate family.* I think it's just how skinny my torso is right now that makes it a bit more obvious. I wouldn't say fortunate, guys prefer curvy girls right? Somehow I've managed to become even less curvier in area*s. Almost incentive to not bother with exercising for me


 Actually, my preference is that if the girl is just naturally thin and doesn't do anything special to stay that way, she probably will look sexier with a little muscle definition. It's just that I've seen a lot of naturally curvy women work their butts off (literally) and it just looks somehow wrong on them. You can kind of tell what someone's ideal proportions are. People who just have the body structure that says they should have a bit more fat look strange when they don't have it.

On the other hand, people who are just naturally thin and don't do anything to maintain it, generally can't do much to change that without going to extremes. So you rarely see that.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Fit is very nice. Not so much if she looks she overdosed on androgens.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

It's a turn off for me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

"Women" that are roided up, are basically she-men, have a clitoris that's almost as big as my flaccid penis and voices that are only a quarter of an octave higher than my own bass-baritone voice = not attractive in any way. Yes, before you ask, I've actually had women like that hit on me in the gym. And I was 16 at the time too. 

On the other hand, there was this one chick who had a body pretty much like the second pic in the EDIT: 3rd post, though probably a little less toned; but her face... God, so freaking gorgeous. She had these piercing grey eyes, straight black hair, and just generally one of the, if not the most sexy woman I've ever seen.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I envy and admire women with defined arm muscles especially.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i want a women whos more muscular and can carry me around just in case i pass out or some other emergency. its a hot quality to have.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Aye its a bit of a turn off. I want a short girl so that I can be her knight and shining armor. KWAPA!!


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

off


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't mind it. Just as long it's not like a man.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Turn off.

I like feminine women --- Girly girls. LOL


----------



## CW2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

The girl in the pink shorts has a great body


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Abs are a turnoff.


----------



## Spectator93 (Jan 24, 2015)

Off off off off off!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm mostly indifferent towards a woman that's naturally muscular. It's only when "naturally" becomes debatable that it becomes a turn-off.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Not those steroid types...or very bony muscular girls....but some of those Cross fit girls are hot...i like fit girls


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

muscles on a female are pretty hot so long as we're not talking actual bodybuilder competitors, and i think it comes down to vascularity/bodyfat percent, if shes got striations and a noticiable peak on the bicep .. das not it mane.

girls with muscular/big thighs though..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want my girlfriends healthy


----------



## Bratakas (Jun 7, 2015)

If they're toned then it's attractive but the bodybuilding kind like you mentioned is not attractive.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Turn off.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Nah, I like a little bit a jiggle and a little softness.... Think Megan Good


----------

